# But wait, there's more...



## ivc_mixer (9/7/20)

I have been blessed during this time of lockdown, and so I believe giving back is the least I could do. With that in mind, I have the following which are free to a good home as well.

Now I would really like these to go to someone who wants to quit smoking and move to vaping but does not have all the necessary equipment, or someone who's atomiser broke and does not have a spare or something to the sorts. Basically a genuine need. Depending on the circumstances I am even willing to ship these for free (in SA only). Lastly, one per person only.

First, I have two Serpent Mini RTA's. Excellent condition (I will clean them beforehand) and both have the additional build deck so you can do dual coil:




Then I have a Troll RDA. This is still sealed in the box, never opened.




And last, but not least, a Kangertech Pangu RTA with three extra coils (more for beginners as it is MTL style):





There may be many comments on this thread, so PM is key please.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## PartyDave (9/7/20)

Okay, now yeah. Troll and Serpent, those I would be willing to fly to you for

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (9/7/20)

PartyDave said:


> Okay, now yeah. Troll and Serpent, those I would be willing to fly to you for


One of the best rta’s and RDA’s ever made. 

cool move @ivc_mixer, people are battling and it’s awesome that you can help.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (9/7/20)

Nominating @Stew for a Serpent.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Nominating @Stew for a Serpent.


I actually had three and gave him one of them yesterday, so first atomiser PIF is already done

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (9/7/20)

You Sir ..... are a gentleman. May this random act of kindness come back to you many times over.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (9/7/20)

@Tyrique here is a serpent for your brother.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/7/20)

Stranger said:


> May this random act of kindness come back to you many times over.


Thank you sir. But as I mentioned, I have been blessed in this time of lockdown, so this is the least I can do

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501 (9/7/20)

@ivc_mixer if during a clean up you come across 1 or 2 of:




I'll gladly pay for it (them).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/7/20)

alex1501 said:


> @ivc_mixer if during a clean up you come across 1 or 2 of:


What coil is this? I know I have a few others lying around somewhere (just need to look). Can't guarantee anything, but I can always have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/7/20)

Used to absolutely love my Serpent Mini!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/7/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> What coil is this? I know I have a few others lying around somewhere (just need to look). Can't guarantee anything, but I can always have a look



It is RBA Mini Base for Kangertech Subtank/Toptank Mini. It also works like a charm on my Protank 4.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/7/20)

alex1501 said:


> It also works like a charm on my Protank 4


I think I had one of these at some stage. Let me look around and I'll let you know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/7/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> I think I had one of these at some stage. Let me look around and I'll let you know.



Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (9/7/20)

alex1501 said:


> @ivc_mixer if during a clean up you come across 1 or 2 of:
> 
> View attachment 200702
> 
> ...


If you remind me then I will also check. I might have 1 or 2 , question is just to find them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/7/20)

Thanks @Cornelius , that would be great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (9/7/20)

Wow im late to the party but good on you @ivc_mixer may you be blessed over and over. Yes the Rda would be nice to have i have mtl tanks wanna get a nice Rda then im sorted. But glad that everything got a nice home atleast i can vape there are people who cant at all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (9/7/20)

Good on ya, @ivc_mixer !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/7/20)

Update:
Only one Serpent Mini left, looking for a good home. If you know someone who needs it (preferably not just want but an actual need), pop me a PM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/7/20)

All gone, and I believe to good homes as well.

Reactions: Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (10/7/20)

Well done you. I would give you a Noddy badge but the greedy bastids on another thread insisted on getting them all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (11/7/20)

@David.Fisher
Edit. Sorry bro, I didn't receive the last messages. All gone. Sorry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baj (18/7/20)

alex1501 said:


> @ivc_mixer if during a clean up you come across 1 or 2 of:
> 
> View attachment 200702
> 
> ...


Is this what u looking for?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501 (18/7/20)

Baj said:


> Is this what u looking for?



PM sent.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stew (18/7/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> I actually had three and gave him one of them yesterday, so first atomiser PIF is already done


Thanks so much. It is amazing. Have been playing with it since I got it. It is magic. I am so greatfull to ivc_mixer and besides being so generous he is a super guy after meeting him and gave me a lot of advice with the Serpent Mini.
I am so greatfull thank you.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stew (18/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Nominating @Stew for a Serpent.


Thank you so much for this nomination. Still finding my way around the forum and only just saw this nomination now. Thanks again Stranger.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

